# Ikan Koi > Koi Dealer & Breeder >  The Biggest Keeping Contest of the Year......held by samkoi, bursakoiku

## Sam KOI

Event Timetable:

10 Desember 2011    ----  upload 100 ekor showa special dainichi 
15 Desember 2011    ----  pemilihan koi ( tdk ada batasan jumlah koi yg dipilih)
(12.00 pm waktu server koi's)
16-25 Desember 2011---  pembayaran dan pengiriman 
25 Desember 2011- 30 Mei 2012 --- periode Keeping Contest


for further information pls contact
yohanes
0813289715858


Mengapa Keeping Contest Samkoi dan Bursakoiku???
1. 100 ekor Special Showa khusus untuk penggemar koi di seluruh Indonesia
2. Total Hadiah yang sangat bombastis
3. Lucky Draw yang sangat unik dan pioneer 
4. Free ongkir untuk seluruh pulau jawa
5. Jurry oleh Mr Hiroshi San, from NFN
6. Supported by: NFN(Nishikigoi from Niigata), INPC (International Nishikigoi Promotion Center), Dainichi Koi Farm, www.koi-s.org

----------


## Rico Andydarma

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rizal61

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Sam KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## praZ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Sam KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## grinkz01

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mochi9009

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Sam KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ADI KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## enos

087 Enos - Manokwari

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## cucu_ak

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## suryo88

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Sam KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Sam KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Radhius

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Sam KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Sam KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Sam KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Sam KOI

*UPDATE 18 Desember 2011!!*
Yangsudah terpilih (@ Rp. 2 jt ,- bagi 20 pemilih berikutnya ).
01. Showa 003 by hendralo
02. Showa 011 by rhadius -------- SOLD
03. Showa 009 by showa_08------ SOLD
04. Showa 065 by anton
05. Showa 005 by suryo - jogja---SOLD
06. Showa 007 by suryo - jogja---SOLD
07. Showa 036 by Anton - Surabaya
08. Showa 006 by Wendy - Surabaya 
09. Showa 053 by Son777 - Makassar
10. Showa 025 by Asantoso-------SOLD
11. Showa 054by GerryOchiba
12. Showa 063 by Son777 - Makassar
13. Showa 001 by Billy - Jakarta
14. Showa 004 by Joe - Bali
15. Showa 010 by Joe - Bali
16. Showa 021 by Michael - Jakarta
17. Showa 029 by William S - Medan
18. Showa 034 by William S - Medan
19. Showa 096 by Brian - Semarang 
20. Showa 100 by Brian - Semarang
*Yangsudah terpilih ( @ Rp. 1,5 jt ,- bagi pemilih berikutnya ).*
21. Showa 008 by sebastian
22. Showa 084 by cucu_ak-------SOLD
23. Showa 072 by suryo88
24. Showa 083 by cucu_ak
25. Showa 087 by enos-----------SOLD
26. Showa 018 by mr.bunta------SOLD
27. Showa 039 by mr.bunta------SOLD
28. Showa ......... by ............
29. Showa *.........* by ............
30. Showa *.........* by ............


bagi yang sudah memesan ikan bisa request pengiriman by PM me
bagi yang belum memesan masih banyak showa bagus.....ayo dipilih2..... :Yo: 

thanks

salam
SamKOI

----------


## sebastian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Sam KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## kerogawa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Sam KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gerryochiba

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Sam KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Sam KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Sam KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Sam KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Sam KOI



----------


## Sam KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Sam KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Lakewood

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Radhius

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Sam KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Sam KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Sam KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Lakewood

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Sam KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gerryochiba

mohon maaf gak bisa update foto dan video...ikannya susah bener di tangkep.... :Hail: jejingkrakan aja ini ikan.... :Target:

----------


## Sam KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Lakewood

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## RafflesG

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Sam KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Sam KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Sam KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Radhius

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Sam KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Sam KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Sam KOI

> update tgl 10 Juni 2012 
> Showa no 5



video link 
http://youtu.be/jUxH4i2qlrU



thanks

salam

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Sam KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Sam KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Radhius

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## grinkz01

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Radhius

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

